# Birth certificate



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi

We had the adoption order for our two boys granted 12 May and just wondered when we are likely to receive the new birth certificates can anyone help SW is about as useful as a chocolate fire guard.

Thanks in advance.

Moo x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Short within a few weeks long you get information how to apply for it with short. Congratulations xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Our short certificate took about 6 weeks.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ours arrived exactly 5 weeks after the order was granted on the day of his celebration party.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Ours took six weeks X long one much quicker but you pay for that!! That's the one needed for passports etc xx


----------

